# Little red wire



## Shy'sGuy420 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hello gentlemen. Ive searched this site over and over. Ive found some very useful info. My plow was working fine. I came into a bank and list power at the joystick. Noticed the red wire was not connected.Problem is the red wire from the joystick. Ive read that it goes to a switched fuse. Im having a hard time finding fuse slot to plug in to. TY much in advance


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

If you go to parts store they sell a piggy back fuse tap


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

in a pinch you could stick wire into fuse socket but not recommend


----------



## Shy'sGuy420 (Dec 4, 2019)

Update..ive done ALOT of research and have everything connected correctly. For some unknown reason my control box in the cab isnt getting power. Ive connected my cab controls to a different (identical) plow and it powers up and works as it should. I went thru the (before mentioned) other plow, though his red wire is connected differently everything looks the same. Am I not seeing something I should? Is there a seperate ground somewhere for the controls? This is my first plow so im not really familiar with these things


----------



## Shy'sGuy420 (Dec 4, 2019)

leigh said:


> If you go to parts store they sell a piggy back fuse tap


I have connected the piggy back fuse and tried all my fuses. Tho there is power there the cab control still isnt recieving power. Im very puplexed and irritated. As its winter in maine and I need my plow


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you test for power in the red wire at the 6 pin connector?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Also more info. Type of truck and type of plow


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Some controllers have a littel switch on them that turns it on or off.

And is the ignition on.


----------



## Shy'sGuy420 (Dec 4, 2019)

Western1 said:


> Also more info. Type of truck and type of plow


At the risk of sounding dumb im not sure what the 6 pin connector is. Im not stupid but I am a bit ignorant when it comes to wiring. Yes there is a switch and yes I turn it on as well as the ignition. Its a 2003 silverado with a fisher minute mount plow.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Shy'sGuy420 said:


> At the risk of sounding dumb im not sure what the 6 pin connector is. Im not stupid but I am a bit ignorant when it comes to wiring. Yes there is a switch and yes I turn it on as well as the ignition. Its a 2003 silverado with a fisher minute mount plow.


Follow the joystick black cable, might be about a foot or so in length , it mates, to the other end, etc, unclip for volt testing, if you have the "handheld" joystick , again follow the end, you will see where it clips in, I'm sure others can post a pin configuration , or even google /try fishers website.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Should have 12 volt on the red wire with ignition on.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/diagnosing-no-power-to-control.175150/


----------



## Shy'sGuy420 (Dec 4, 2019)

Plow is working great!! Thank you all for your helpful hints and advice. Mr. Markus the link (links) that you shared was the magic that made it all happen. Thank you all again


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You need to thank @cwren2472 for that thread. It really should be a sticky in the equipment repair section.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> You need to thank @cwren2472 for that thread. It really should be a sticky in the equipment repair section.


many have asked...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> many have asked...


Maybe now that its me asking it'll get some traction...

LOL!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> Maybe now that its me asking it'll get some traction...
> 
> LOL!


Bet if you get @Defcon 5 or @Mark Oomkes to post it, it goes to all systems red alert! :laugh:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Bet if you get @Defcon 5 or @Mark Oomkes to post it, it goes *straight to 'MOVED'*


Probably.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Probably.


Highly likely...


----------



## Shy'sGuy420 (Dec 4, 2019)

Very much appreciated @cwren2472. You thread helped me locate a fuse i was unaware of that was blown. Unfortunately that 7.5 fuse keeps blowing every time I drop the blade. Not sure what could cause this. It worked fine for a few storms then out of the blue it staryed doing this. Literally had to change the fuse about 30 times to clear my property


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Shy'sGuy420 said:


> Very much appreciated @cwren2472. You thread helped me locate a fuse i was unaware of that was blown. Unfortunately that 7.5 fuse keeps blowing every time I drop the blade. Not sure what could cause this. It worked fine for a few storms then out of the blue it staryed doing this. Literally had to change the fuse about 30 times to clear my property


Either the controller itself is bad, the control harness is shorted somewhere (either plow side or truck side), or the coil for the lower valve is shorting internally.

My bet would be the controller itself, but I would start at the coil and work backward. Check for obvious signs of melting, burning, etc.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BTW, I seem to recall that in the step where you check that fuse, I said something to the effect of "we hope this fuse _isn't _blown 'cuz it means you have bigger issues." Did I call that, or what?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> BTW, I seem to recall that in the step where you check that fuse, I said something to the effect of "we hope this fuse _isn't _blown 'cuz it means you have bigger issues." Did I call that, or what?


Get over yourself....!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Get over yourself....!


It's tough when you are _that good_


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> It's tough when you are _that good_


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 200792


I do have quite the over-bite...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> I do have quite the over-bite...


Sorry...lol


----------

